
Ask HN: Is there a torrent client that suggests torrents ... - johnmarius
... based on the other torrents that people seed who also seed that torrents you leeched?<p>If many people that seed some movie I leech also seed others, or if the same person that seeds a few movies I leech also seeds others, it seems likely that I&#x27;d like those movies too.<p>This would basically be &quot;People who liked this also liked ...&quot; but it would work for everything (I&#x27;m not aware of any site that shows what movies I might like based on what books and music I like, even though there must be some corelation) and it would be hard to spam, you&#x27;d have influence only to the extent you support the torrent network.
======
herbst
I am pretty sure that would make the software illegal in most countries.

~~~
johnmarius
Seeding IP-protected stuff is already illegal everywhere, yet people do it.

~~~
herbst
But thats private people. We talk about "companies" that build products here.
Thats a huge difference IMO.

We all know in the civilized worlds a private person wont happen much more
than a small fee. A company would most likely be destroyed after a very
expensive law war.

~~~
johnmarius
One could publish such a software anonymously. All the data is already
publicly available from trackers.

~~~
herbst
one could. I however would'nt suggest playing with this laws. Just create a
Torrent tracker frontend that is able to do this, so you only "classify"
information on the tracker side, which is most likely not illegal in most
countries.

------
brudgers
Sounds a bit like popcorn time.

